# Samba 3.45 smbpasswd



## mike_noodles (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all, I am fairly new to this.  

I have been using a sandbox computer to play around with things and have had Samba up and running in a workgroup environment (shares working both ways) and now need to change it over to a domain where my FreeBSD 8.1 cpu will be the PDC.  The problem I'm having seems to relate to the smbpasswd file as it doesn't exist.  

I am able to add, delete, enable, disable users and it seems to work, but still no file anywhere on the system. I have manually created the file, then added users, but they don't appear in the file that I've created.  

The other file that I think should be somewhere is the smbusers file. I get two error messages depending on which login I try to use. When I use root it says the user cannot be found, when I use a specified user name (that does have root priveleges) it says access denied. 

I have searched high and low on the net to find solutions, and have tried many of the ones I've found, but nothing has worked yet, please any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## varda (Oct 17, 2010)

Check your smb.conf for directive:

```
passdb backend =
```
May be it used ldapsam or tdsam but not smbpasswd. First two shchemes are more advanced an allows to store additional account information, profile path, dynamic shares creation and so on. Just read related manual for exact description.


----------



## mike_noodles (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks, will give that a try.


----------

